# einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme;)



## Lukasbrings (3. Juni 2010)

PETRI HEIL FREUNDE,
ich bin seit kurzem in einem angelverein mit einem kleinen wheyer und einem 1km2 großem see.da ich bisher nur forellen und rotaugen geangelt habe will ich jetzt karpfen nebenbei machen doch ohne teure rodpods boilis und so nur mais teig würmer oä. hätte jemand ne idee für ne einfache montage (vlt auch schwimmbrot) und fürs billige anfüttern??
ich mach zur not auch sachen selber wenn se nicht schwer zu machen sind =)

mfg

lukas:vik:


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

also ich habe auch letztes jahr mit dem karpfenangeln begonnen und das ganz einfach einfach n birnenblei anf die hauptschnur den n kleinen wirbel und den n kleines klemblei hinter den knoten damit das birnenblei nicht am knoten hengen bleibt. Als vorfach habe ich immer ein fertig gebundenes aal vorfach und den ein mistwürmerbündel auf den harken (aalhaken finde ich für wurm einfach am besten). Nach dem auswerfen die schnur auf spannung und den die schnurbremse komplett lösen und ein glöckchen oder iwas in die schnur hengen und wen der bissanzeiger hochget hast du nen biss #6
Woltest du eine solche anleitung?

Lg patti


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

danke !!!
nur wo kriegt man mistwürmer her ich find nur große tauwürmer.
und was ist mit anfüttern und wo sind hotspots tiefe oder krautstellen??


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Hi,
geht ganz gut mit einer vorgebleiten Futterspirale und Haarhaken .
Futter kostet nicht die Welt und einen Haarhaken kannst du dir selber bauen.
Dann einfach 2 oder 3 Maiskörner aufs Haar und fertig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

kanst natürlich auch tauis nemen .... Und anfüttern würde ich erst denn wenn du dich n bissel mit dem gewesser vertraut gemacht hast...


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

ja die Methode von Udo ist auch gut aber iwie habe ich so erst 2 Karpfen gefangen ^^
ich würde das vielleicht verbinden mit wurm und Anfutter geht denkig auch gut...


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Einfach und kostengünstig:

Fahr zum nächsten Raiffeisenmarkt und kauf Dir 10kg Futtermais. 
Nimm die Menge, die Du benötigst und lass ihn über Nacht in kaltem Wasser aufquellen.(Für 5l angelfähigen brauchst du ungefähr 1,5kg)
Am anderen Tag nimmst Du den vorgequollenen Mais, gibst ihn in einen ausreichend großen Topf und kochst Ihn ca. 5 Min. Dann abstellen und auf der Herdplatte kalt werden lassen. Wenn er kalt ist, füll Ihn in nen Eimer mit Deckel, Wasser auffüllen, damit er nicht wieder trocken wird. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du vorher zwei Pckg. Vanillinzucker unterrühren. Ob der was bringt, sei dahingestellt, aber bekanntlich versetzt der Glaube ja Berge.

Die besten Maiskörner suchst Du Dir raus und fertigst damit die Köder für die Haarmontage. (kleiner Tip: geht bei Mais gut, wenn Du 5 bis 10 Körner auf einen schwarzen Zwirnsfaden ziehst (Ködernadel) , das untere Maiskorn einfach einknoten und oben ca. 20cm Faden stehen lassen - kannst Du zu hause vorbereiten)

Den Rest kannst Du zum Anfüttern nutzen, falls Du das bei Euch darfst. Der Mais hält sich im Kühlschrank ungefähr ne Woche.

Dieses Pseudo-Haar bindest Du dann einfach in den Hakenbogen, mit ca. 1 bis 1,5 cm Abstand zwischen Haken und Mais. Brauchst Dir also nicht unbedingt fertige Haarmontagen kaufen. Außerdem lässt sich der Mais so leichter montieren, als wenn Du ihn auf das Haar einer Montage ziehen willst.

Nimm nicht zu kleine Haken, ich würde 2-er Karpfenhaken nehmen. (Dem Karpfen ist das egal, der saugt auch mühelos nen 4/0-er ein.)

Dann Birnenblei auf die Hauptschnur, Gummiperle, Wirbel und Dein Vorfach - das wars.

Wenn Du keine Freilaufrolle hast, dann öffne den Bügel und klemm die Schnur ein. Am einfachsten nen Gummiband um die Rute und die Schnur kurz darunter geklemmt. (sie fällt Dir so nicht von der Spule) Auf die Schnur kannst Du dann z.B. ne Aalglocke legen.

Mit der Maismontage habe ich früher sehr gut Karpfen gefangen, bis ich angefangen habe, dem Boilie-Hype zu verfallen.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Bis jetzt hab ich mit ner einfachen posenmontage und mais immer gut gefangen. Hierbei sollte die pose so eingestellt sein dass der köder am grund liegt.|supergri


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Ich halte von einer Posenmontage auf Karpfen überhaupt nichts.
1. Du bekommst den Biss eh nicht mit.
2. Viel Spaß beim Fischen mit 2 oder 3 Ruten, der Nachbar am besten auch. Da ist abschneiden vorprogrammiert, denn der Karpfen wird schön alle Montagen einsammeln.

Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die Karpfenfreaks mit ner Grundmontage fischen.


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

kommt drauf an wen du fiel platz hast am Gewässer und die Pose in ruhe treiben kann ist doch nichts dabei werde am we auch wieder eine mit eine Wasserkugel los treiben lassen und den mit iwas schwimmendem ködern...


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



patti674 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wen du fiel platz hast am Gewässer und die Pose in ruhe treiben kann ist doch nichts dabei werde am we auch wieder eine mit eine Wasserkugel los treiben lassen und den mit iwas schwimmendem ködern...



Also ich habe massig Platz, da ich vom Boot aus fische. Nur wenn man zu zweit im Boot ist, oder zu dritt, und jeder fischt 3 Ruten, dann ist da nicht mehr viel mit Platz.

Zieht der Karpfen dann auf halber Strecke zwischen Boot und Futterstelle von einer Seite zur anderen, dann sammelt er die anderen Montagen ein, wenn Du mit Pose fischst.
Und sag mir nicht, Du führst ihn dahin, wo Du ihn hinhaben willst - das geht bei einem größeren Fisch nicht.

Aber zum Glück sind wir ja ein freies Land - jeder so, wie er es mag -> suum quuique !


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

also gennerel würde ich dir recht geben aber bei ist die wasserpest so stark vertreten das ich an der grund warumm ich an der oberfleche fischen möchte. Aber generell bin ich aleine mit zwei rute unterwegs und meist auf grund aber man mus andere dinge ausprobieren werde über probleme und ähnlichem berichten.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Na ist doch auch gar kein Problem. Wenn Du mit Deinen Montagen gut klar kommst, dann solltest Du sie auch fischen.
Als ich in Deinem Alter war, habe ich auch alles mögliche ausprobiert, um eine gute Methode für mich herauszufinden. Du machst das schon richtig so. Ist ein guter Weg, den Du einschlägst - frei nach dem Motto: Versuch macht klug.

Zum Glück muß ich mich mit nem Zeug wie Wasserpest nicht rumärgern. Würde ich aber z.B. sehen, dass Karpfen am Brot von den doofen Entenfütterern interessiert sind, dann würde ich es auch mal mit Schwimmbrot an freier Leine versuchen.

Also, viel Erfolg und weiter so.


----------



## biggold (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> danke !!!
> nur wo kriegt man mistwürmer her ich find nur große tauwürmer.
> und was ist mit anfüttern und wo sind hotspots tiefe oder krautstellen??



auf dem misthaufen!

hallo,

zu deiner frage, inline-blei 80g (ca. 3€) fest auf den wirbel schieben und nen 4er haken mit vier körner mais am haar.

http://www.carpfisher.info/inliner-montage.htm

viel glück!


----------



## Lukasbrings (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

danke danke aber die inlinebleimontage sieht ja echt wie ne profimontage aus!!! so... nochne frage gibt es irgendwelche geheimsupermegaguteköder die jetzt nicht gerade boilies oder pallets sind?? und die mistwürmer waren bei meinem oppa aufm mist nicht zu finden vlt weil betong drunter ist??und noch die frage mit Dek Anfüttern : das gleiche was aufm haken ist oder einfach paniermehl???


----------



## patti674 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Papiermehl geht natürlich auch ist aber nicht die beste Lösung und den ultimativen Köder gibt es nicht

p.s. es war keine schwer zu befischende Methode dabei.... #6


----------



## biggold (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> danke danke aber die inlinebleimontage sieht ja echt wie ne profimontage aus!!! so... nochne frage gibt es irgendwelche geheimsupermegaguteköder die jetzt nicht gerade boilies oder pallets sind?? und die mistwürmer waren bei meinem oppa aufm mist nicht zu finden vlt weil betong drunter ist??und noch die frage mit Dek Anfüttern : das gleiche was aufm haken ist oder einfach paniermehl???




zu deinen Mistwürmern:

sollte sich ein pferdestall in deiner nähe befinden, dann schau mal da auf dem misthaufen. sicher brauchst du da nicht lange suchen.

_"...geheimsupermegaguteköder..."  süßlupinenhanfigermais!

mist, nun ist er nicht mehr geheim.


_


----------



## stroffel (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Hi, Welche methode Du wählst hängt auch von der Gewässerstruktur ab. Stehen die Karpfen relativ nahe am Ufer ist bei stehenden gewässern eine Posenmontage gut, auf mittlere distanzen sind durchlaufblei montagent gut und auf sehr weite distanzen brauchst Du Selbsthak montagen. ist der boden schlammig soll deine Montage natürlich nicht in den Schlamm einsinken, Schwimmen die krapfen an der oberfläche kann man mit Schwimmbrot angeln. und so weiter...
Ein richtig guter Köder der nicht viel kostet ist Dosenmais. Auch Teig (z.B. aus paniermehl, wasser und Vanillezucker) ist ein guter Köder. Beide kannst du an einen Ganz normalen haken fischen (am besten einen Dickdrahtigen, etwa größe 4-6). beide Köder Haben den Nachteil, dass sie sich durch die wucht des Aufschlagens bei weiten Würfen und schweren Bleien vom haken losen.
Alternativ kannst Du deshalb Frolic oder gekochten Hartmais am Haar anbieten. Das sind auch beides sehr gute und relativ günstige Köder.


----------



## Johnny 51 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Ganz einfach häng mal einen Wurm und ein-oder mehrere Maiskörner an nen vierer Wurmhaken und befestige das ganze an einer einfachen Pose mit 3-5gr. Tragkraft.#6

Ich hab mit dieser Montage schon 12 Pfünder gefangen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Leute tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich muss jetzt mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben.

Mir geht es wirklich langsam auf die Nerven, dass hier einige Leute wirklich schlicht zu unfähig sind um zu angeln. Wenn ich einen Zielfisch befischen will, dann werd ich mich zunächst dazu erkundingen, da reicht schon googlen oder das Nachlesen in Büchern oder einfach mal NACHDENKEN anstatt andere Leute zu belästigen mit der ewigen "Ich fange diesen Fisch nicht, kann mir einer helfen?"-Frage.
Denn am Ende kommt sowieso nur Mist dabei raus, wieso, das ist ganz einfach. Jeder fängt seine Fische anders, ich fange meine mit 10er Haken, andere mit 6ern, dafür frag ich aber andere Leute nicht aus, was sie zur Hakengröße meinen. Nur ein Beispiel. 
Hier stehen viele gute Ideen, nur am Ende kommt alles in einen Topf und am Ende steht der Anfang weil der Threadstarter verwirrt ist.

Was ist am angeln denn eigentlich so schwer? Du weisst doch wie man Karpfen fängt oder nicht? 
Hauptschnur, Stopper, Pose, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken, (Haar), Köder ... oder ...
Hauptschnur, Stopper, Laufblei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken, Haar, Köder  ... oder ...
Hauptschnur, Festblei, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken, Haar, Köder  ...

So einfach ist das. Nimm Mais, Boilies, Kichererbsen, Tigernüsse, Kartoffeln oder weiss der Geier, also wenn es einen Fisch gibt der wirklich viel frisst dann wohl der Karpfen.

Geh einfach ans Wasser, guck was Sache ist und entscheide lokal was zu tun ist, du kannst nicht für jede Session in der deine Technik nicht zieht oder gezogen hat andere Leute ausquetschen, nimm die Sache einfach mal selbst in die Hand, desto größer ist die Freude über den Fang, den man mit eigener Technik durch eigenes Handeln überlistet hat.

Angeln ist wirklich nicht schwierig, einfach probieren um den Fisch zu fangen. Egal wie.


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

lieber te, vergiss die letzten zwei worte seines satzes.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

* ... natürlich mit legalen Methoden im angelfischereitechnischem Sinne.


----------



## biggold (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

damit meint er auch das waidgerechte angeln.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

So ist das


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Hi,
na ja , es gibt eben Menschen die haben von der Angelei überhaupt keine Ahnung , möchten gerne angeln , aus welchem Grund auch immer , aber ihnen fehlt das Verständnis.

Ich habe hier auf dem Campingplatz sehr viele Kids die ich ans Angeln rangeführt habe , ein Wochenende praktischer Unterricht und die Kids konnten angeln.
Zumindest haben sie ihre Rotaugen, Brassen und Barsche gefangen.
Wenn etwas nicht klappt kommen sie zu mir und fragen micht , ich zeige es ihnen dann.

Aber wenn man überhaupt keinen Plan hat dann können hier die erfahrenen User schreiben bis sie schwarz werden , es gibt da angehende Angler die kapieren es nie.
Daher würde ich jedem Anfänger empfehlen sich einem Angler anzuschliessen und sich die Montagen zeigen lassen , dann begreift man das sehr schnell.

Gruß Udo


----------



## EuroCarpeR (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Ich finde einfach, es ist nervig dass hier jeder fragt wie man Fische fängt.
Der Runde oder auch angedeutet eckig auf den Schultern beinhaltet eine Masse die denkfähig ist, und ich finde es auch etwas billig immer andere Leute auszusaugen weil man selbst zu unfähig oder zu faul ist sich selbst zu bilden.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, es ist nervig dass hier jeder fragt wie man Fische fängt.
> und ich finde es auch etwas billig immer andere Leute auszusaugen weil man selbst zu unfähig oder zu faul ist sich selbst zu bilden.



Hi,
na ja , ein Forum dient dem Erfahrungsaustausch.
Wenn hier ein junger User vernüftig eine Frage stellt helfe ich gerne , auch wenn es schon zigmal hier irgendwo geschrieben steht.

Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht das es auch Angler gibt die es sich verdammt einfach machen (wollen) und am liebsten einen HotSpot , eine komplette Montage inkl. Futtermischung und Hakenköder benannt haben wollen.

Ich musste mir auch vieles selber erarbeiten , aber genau das gehört genau so zum angeln wie Fische fangen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lukasbrings (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!!
also ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn jemand mit echt wnig erfahrung und einer mehr oder weniger schlechten ausbildung mal fragen stellt!!
ICh freue mich immer wieder wenn mir ein alteingesessener angler tipps gibt und den junganglern hilft nur leider sin das ja ausnahmen...
wenn euch sows nicht gefällt dannmacht doch ne seite für angler auf die perfekt angeln und ihre meterfische reihenweise rausziehen!!diese seite dient als plattform erfahrungen auszutausche-n.
also bitte versteht dass es auch angler gibt die nicht profis sind.
mFg
lukas:m


----------



## stroffel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> ENTSCHULDIGUNG!!!
> also ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn jemand mit echt wnig erfahrung und einer mehr oder weniger schlechten ausbildung mal fragen stellt!!
> ICh freue mich immer wieder wenn mir ein alteingesessener angler tipps gibt und den junganglern hilft nur leider sin das ja ausnahmen...
> wenn euch sows nicht gefällt dannmacht doch ne seite für angler auf die perfekt angeln und ihre meterfische reihenweise rausziehen!!diese seite dient als plattform erfahrungen auszutausche-n.
> ...



So seh ich das auch! Es wird niemand gezwungen auf eine frage die Ihn nicht interessiert etwas zu antworten.

Außerdem finde ich dass es gerade beim Karpfenangeln so viele möglichkeiten und eben so viele Infos im Internet gibt dass man als Einsteiger kaum einen Durchblick bekommen kann. Außerdem wird gerade beim karpfenangeln dazu tendiert eher aufwendige und ausgefeilte Methoden zu etablieren. Wenn ich im Internet nach einer Chod-Rig montage suche dann finde ich schnell etwas, wenn ich aber gar nicht weis wozu das ist, wie und wann man es anwendet dann steht man da wie die Kuh vorm Berg.


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

@ Lukas

Da muß ich Dir recht geben, dass ein Forum wie dieses hier dem Erfahrungsaustausch dienen soll.
Was in letzter Zeit allerdings massiv auftritt ist die Nachfrage nach teilweise einfachsten Grundlagen des Angelns. Da muss man sich schon fragen, was dazu bewogen hat, sich dem Angelsport zu widmen.

Allerdings bin ich auch der Auffassung, dass es keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten gibt. Ganz klar: Wer fragt, gewinnt.


----------



## Lukasbrings (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

:k:kDANKE!!:k:k
auch wenn ich keine profimontagen nutze habe ich 3 montagen dieses threads ausprobiert sogar die inline blei nur ohne dieses spezielle blei und siehe da 2 bisse !!! 1 konnte ich verwerten und es war ein klodeckel von 32 cm!!auf mistwurm!!
ich bin zum entschlusss gekommen dass karpfenanglen zwar nicht so spannend ist wie stippen man aber mehr ruhe hat und mit einem freund und nem schonem kalten Kastenkann man ein schönes we haben.
ich werde weiter hin 1 feeder 1 stipp und 1 karpfenrute benutzen um viel erfahrung zusammeln.
was mache ich wenn flaute ist nur einer am see auf boili und tigernuss fängt?? kann es sei dass die fische zu verwöhnt sind auf popeligen mais zu beißen??und was kosten tigernüsse und boilies ungefähr denn wenn se nicht zu tuer sind denke ich dass das uch geht

mfg 
lukas


----------



## Allex (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Hi,

wie dass an eurem See ist weiss ich nicht, aber häufig liegt es einfach am Platz, bzw. Glück.
Ich denke Mais ist ein sehr guter Köder den du auch bequem mit Aromen aufpeppen kannst.
Aber vll. bringen dir die geruchsintensiven Boilies ja ab und zu mehr.
Bei uns kostet 1Kg i.d.R rund 5KG.

Grüße ALex


----------



## schadstoff (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> danke !!!
> nur wo kriegt man mistwürmer her ich find nur große tauwürmer.
> und was ist mit anfüttern und wo sind hotspots tiefe oder krautstellen??




Nimm Dendronebas, wesentlich agiler und so klein wie ein durchschnittesregenwurm, davon 2-4 Stk. ab auf den Haken und das ganze gibt neben Karpfen noch das eine oder andere Schmeckerli......halt nen Allroundköder.


Lg Johannes


----------



## schadstoff (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*



Allex schrieb:


> 1Kg i.d.R rund 5KG.






|kopfkrat Begreif ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Allex (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Ich meinte damit, dass 1KG Boilies in der Regel um die 5 Euro kosten 
Grüße Alex


----------



## Lukas Bloch (4. August 2010)

*AW: einfache karpfenmontage für ganz dumme*

Petri..
Ich muss jetzt auch ma meinen Senf dazu geben!
Ich präsentiere meine Köder am Haar an!
Und zwar fische ich auf Karpfen mit " Halibuttpellets, verschiedene Boilies (meist mit fischigem Duft), oder mache mir aus Frolic, Maismeh etc. meine eigenen Köder die auch sehr gut fangen!
Ich fische mit einer Laufblei Montage.

LG  Lukas!


----------

